# Polizei im Haus - durch IP-Adresse- ANKLAGE wegen Betrug



## giolle (7 Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leute - 

heute stand ganz sonderbar die Kriminalpolizei vor unserer Tür-
Wir haben eine Pension und einer der Gäste hat ab und an mal unser Netz benutzt - dabei hat der USer einige ANzeigen aufgegeben und nicht bezahlt - 

Jetzt ist die Polizei mittels der IP-Adresse an unseren Wohnort gekommen -
der Pensionsgast ist nicht mehr auffindbar - 

Die Polizei hat trotzdem unseren PC gesichert und wir haben momentan eine Anklage am Hals - 

Habt Ihr Ideen was nun zu tun ist ? 

Beste Grüße 
NOrman


----------



## Heiko (7 Oktober 2004)

Zuerst mal keine Gäste mehr an Euer Netz lassen, wenn Ihr keine wasserdichten Verträge mit denen macht.
Dann muß der Gast doch einen Meldezettel ausfüllen und Ihr solltet Euch den Personalausweis zeigen lassen. Wenn Ihr das nicht gemacht habt, habt Ihr Eure Sorgfaltspflicht eh verletzt.


----------



## Teleton (7 Oktober 2004)

und ab zum Anwalt.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Oktober 2004)

*Kripo im Haus-Rechner beschlagnahmt*

Ich hatte in der letzten Woche auch die Kripo vor der Türe stehen. Angeblich habe ich mich von meinem Rechner aus ( die haben ja die IP recherchiert) ins Intranet von der Firma Henkel "eingehackt" und dort den Account eines Mitarbeiters benutz um eine E-Mail zu verschicken die einen Trojaner androht. Ich war völlig geschockt.....ich habe weder die nötige kenntnis, noch eine Software um soetwas zu machen. nun frag ich mich doch allen ernstes wie sowas sein kann ????? Ich muss dazu sagen das ich einen Router (Netgear) benutzt hatte, der sowohl mit Kabel als auch eine Funkantenne hat , also auch w-lan genutz werden kann, was ich aber eigentlich nicht gemacht habe.  Mein Rechner und der Router stehen jetzt bei der Kripo zum auswerten, der Router ist mit einem Passwort geschützt das ich gar nicht kenne-ich weiss noch nicht einmal wie man so ein passwort anlegt. Na super---- da ich ein Homeoffice habe hat man mir also meinen "Arbeitsplatz" beschlagnahmt. Das ganze soll Anfang Januar gewesen sein- also vor gut 9 Monaten- ich bin mal gespannt wie lange das jetzt überhaupt dauert bis ich meinen rechner mal wiederbekomme.
Hat vielleicht jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht und... wer weiss wie das Ganze jetzt weiterläuft und vor allen Dingen...wie konnte das passieren ???


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2004)

na da wird sich wohl wer über wlan bei dir eingehackt haben...

...und ein passwort gesetzt haben...

...und dir richtig ärger gemacht haben.

ich kenn mich zwar auch nicht so aus, aber ich würd mal schauen wer evtl. in der nähe deiner wohnung plan von computern hat.

und schalt nen anwalt ein!!!


----------



## Druide (26 November 2004)

*Re: Kripo im Haus-Rechner beschlagnahmt*



			
				stupsi66 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte in der letzten Woche auch die Kripo vor der Türe stehen. Angeblich habe ich mich von meinem Rechner aus ( die haben ja die IP recherchiert) ...
> ...wie konnte das passieren ???



Hallo stuppsi66,

lies mal meinen Beitrag unter http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=83538#83538 und klick mal den Link dort an. Ist eine kurze Beschreibung eigenen Erlebens. Allerdings hat man meinen PC nicht beschlagnahmt, sondern gefragt, ob ich mit einer polizeilichen Sicherung des Inhalts einverstanden sei. Im Allgemeinen macht die Polizei dass, um Log-Dateien zur Beweissicherung zu erhalten. Da ich den PC aber brauche, andererseits wegen kompletter Neuinstallation vor kurzem solche Logs nicht mehr vorhanden sein können, habe ich nicht zugestimmt und die Polizei hat auch nicht weiter drauf gedrängt.

Als Benachrichtigungszeit über den Fortgang der Angelegenheit hat man mir 3-4 Wochen in Aussicht gestellt.

VG/D


----------



## Insider (26 November 2004)

Druide schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings hat man meinen PC nicht beschlagnahmt, sondern gefragt, ob ich mit einer polizeilichen Sicherung des Inhalts einverstanden sei. Im Allgemeinen macht die Polizei dass,....
> 
> ....habe ich nicht zugestimmt und die Polizei hat auch nicht weiter drauf gedrängt.



Ein allgemeingültiges Beispiel ist das jedoch nicht.

@Druide, Du bist aus unerklärlichen Gründen um die Durchsuchung Deiner Wohnung und die Beschlagnahme oder Sicherstellung des Rechners herum gekommen.


----------



## Druide (26 November 2004)

Insider schrieb:
			
		

> Druide schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja sicher, war auch nicht so gemeint. 



			
				Insider schrieb:
			
		

> @Druide, Du bist aus unerklärlichen Gründen um die Durchsuchung Deiner Wohnung und die Beschlagnahme oder Sicherstellung des Rechners herum gekommen.



Ich denk mal, dass außer der IP nix weiter auf mich deutete. Das wäre für eine Durchsuchung und Beschlagnahme etwas dürftig. Die Fachdezernate für Computerkriminalität sind da schon auf dem Laufenden. Leider erhält der Beschuldigte selber keine Akteneinsicht; dafür muss man sich dann einen Anwalt nehmen.


----------



## Insider (26 November 2004)

Druide schrieb:
			
		

> ...außer der IP nix weiter auf mich deutete. Das wäre für eine Durchsuchung und Beschlagnahme etwas dürftig.


Dürftig ist da nur die Annahme, dass dem so ist. Ist eine IP festgestellt worden und offenbaren die Ermittlungen dadurch einen Telefonanschluss bzw. Bestandsdaten, dann sind in dem Anwesen, wo der Anschluss installiert ist oder bei dem Internetnutzer, auf dessen Bestandsdaten die IP führte, alle weiteren verhältnismäßigen Maßnahmen gerechtfertigt. Um eine Straftat aufzudecken und z. B. die Verdunkelungsgefahr zu minimieren, sind eine DuSu und deren Folgen durchaus geeignete Mittel zur Beweisfindung.
_
"Mehr sog i net!"_


----------



## Druide (26 November 2004)

:gruebel: 

Tja, das ist so nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Interessant wäre auch eine Antwort auf die Frage, weshalb die Vorladung erst nach über einem Jahr kam. Denn die Feststellung der IP muss doch schon anfänglich stattgefunden haben    Ich warte mal ab und melde Neuigkeiten, wenn es sie gibt.  :schreiben:


----------

